# Bremen und umzu - Der Treffpunkt für Mountainbiker im Raum Bremen



## OxKing (13. März 2005)

Da der Thread MTBker aus HB schon ziemlich voll ist,
und das Topic vielleicht nicht ganz eindeutig war,
dachte ich mir ich starte mal einen neuen Thread.

*Für Neueinsteiger:*
(Worum es hier geht)

Vorweg: Neue Leute sind immer Herzlich eingeladen hier mitzuschnacken,
und auf Touren mitzufahren. Wir sind alle recht nette Biker hier,
die weder beißen, noch kleine Kinder fressen. Also keine Angst.  

Die Besetzung von Teilnehmern an Touren wechselt recht häufig, 
und wir haben eigentlich keine feste Gruppe die regelmäßig zusammen fährt.
Vielmehr verabreden sich die einzelnen Biker aus der Region hier relativ spontan zur Tour.
Die meisten hier kennen sich auch nur über diese Plattform,
also gilt hier auch niemand als Außenseiter wenn er das erste Mal mitfahren möchte.
Auch Leute die nur mal "zu besuch" in Bremen sind,
sind herzlich eingeladen hier mit uns zu fahren.

Die Leute hier kommen aus verschiedensten Gebieten in und um Bremen,
wie zum Beispiel aus Bremen Sebaldsbrück, Horn Lehe, Walle, Oslebshausen,
oder aus Weyhe und Syke. (Alle Angaben ohne gewähr.  )
Dabei sind sowohl Alter als auch Art des Bikes unterschiedlich.
(Aus Richtung Syke kommen z.B. eher die "Jungen Wilden" auf ihren Freeride Bikes.)
Ausgeschlossen wird hier niemand.

*Wo wir so fahren:*
Schon öfter haben wir uns am Weserwehr verabredet, 
von wo aus es entweder über Trails aufm Deich lang, um den Mahndorfer See
und dann nach Achim in das alte Öllager geht. Dann vielleicht noch weiter nach Cluvenhagen oder so.
Oder wir fahren vom Weserwehr aus in den Wald bei Syke.

Ein anderer Treffpunkt war zuletzt ein paar mal das Haus am Walde, 
wo es dann z.B. Richtung Autobahntrail und zu den Trails bei den Grambker Seen ging.

Auch Richtung Bremer Schweiz, Truppenübungsplatz bei Eggestedt
oder in den Wald bei Garlstedt oder Meyenburg etc, geht es manchmal.

Im Sommer werden wir auch bestimmt mal wieder mit dem Zug zum Deister
oder in die Harburger Berge fahren, um auch mal ein paar höhere "Berge" zu sehen.  

Wie gesagt, nicht jeder ist auf jeder Tour dabei, 
manchmal teilt sich die Gruppe auch auf, oder jemand kommt erst später dazu.
Alles ist recht ungezwungen hier, und es geht nur um den Spaß in der Gruppe zu fahren,
und neue Bikereviere, Wege und Touren kennen zu lernen.

Falls also jemand nen Tourenvorschlag hat,
oder einfach mal mit Leuten hier Fahren will, um seinerseits neue Trails kennen zu lernen,
einfach hier Posten!

So, nun allen viel Spaß im neuen Thread!


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. März 2005)

Moin!

Bin jetzt auch seid Oktober in Bremen. Was ist denn so Freeridetechnisch los? Von der Dirtbahn in Kattenturm habe ich schon gehört. Also ich fahre Freeridelastig und mit meinem Hardtail Street und Dirt. Touren sind auch ok. Könnt ja mal was zu den Begebenheiten in Bremen sagen.

Gruß

der Mahahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (13. März 2005)

Also in Grohn ist auch noch ne BMX Bahn.
Wie gesagt, die Freerider kommen mehr so aus Richtung Syke.
Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## MaHaHnE (16. März 2005)

Wohne jetzt direkt Bremen Huckelriede (Kattenturm).


----------



## kiko (19. März 2005)

moin,
is das ein mistwetter.
haben die anderen den neuen post nicht gefunden?
nasser gruss,
s.
@mahahne: hast ja schon fast alles fahrbare in hb gefunden.
seit wann gibts denn eine strecke in porta? kenn dort nur die strecke vom funkturm runter richtung bunker und schiessplatz. lange abfahrt aber auch 30min aufstieg.


----------



## OxKing (19. März 2005)

Naja, "die anderen" wollen wohl doch ihren alten Thread behalten.
(Mit sowas hätte ich nie gerechnet.. verstehe da auch nicht ganz.   )
Naja, nun haben wir zwei, und noch mehr Verwirrung.


----------



## maxihb (30. März 2005)

Moinsen... 

bin ganz neu hier... komme aus Bokel (etwa inner Mitte von HB und BHV; Lankkreis CUX) und würd mich freuen zu hören, dass es noch andere Biker in der Region gibt, damit der ich nicht immer so alleine durch die Gegend brettern muß... fahre meist Touren so um die 30 km... aber auch 50 hab ich schon erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht....(nur mal eben wegen dem Trainingsstand   )


----------



## snody (30. März 2005)

Hi maxi.

Bokel liegt doch gut.
Ich war letzt mit dem Zug nach Lübberstedt, komme aus Loxstedt, und bin da in den Wäldern (Wallhöfen) nördlich von Hammbergen rumgesurft. Was ich da gesehen und gefahren bin fand ich sehr schön. 
War aber auch mit 40/16 Übersetzung gut antrengend da.
Hätte gerne noch mehr Bilder von den feinen Wurzeltrails gemacht aber ich hatte zuviel Spass um abzusteigen 

Würde gerne wieder hin, vielleicht zeigts du mir ja noch den ein oder anderen Weg in den Wäldern falls du dich da auskennst.


----------



## snody (30. März 2005)

Ach, ich wollte noch fragen ob bei den Bremern und Umzu Menschen Interesse an einer Tour durch die Wingst besteht.

War heute beruflich da unterwegs und bin in einer Pause ein wenig über die "Berge" gewandert 
Die Trails sind in gutem Zustand und ich hab wieder richtig Lust bekommen da zu fahren.

Könnte ein bischen den Guide spielen weil ich einiges kenne.
Falls ihr nicht wisst wo das überhaupt ist dann fragt. Ist aber kein Katzensprung für die Bremer unter euch.


----------



## maxihb (30. März 2005)

Die Wingst ist n Begriff... und nicht mal weit zu fahren!!! da hätte ich wohl Bock mitzufahren... 

Kenne den Wald um die alte B6 (oder vielmehr um Bramstedt) relativ gut.. hab sogar schon nen Hügel entdeckt    (vielleicht 15m hoch)...

werd jetzt gleich mal das Bike schnappen und gucken was um Stubben so alles geht... Bericht folgt...


----------



## snody (30. März 2005)

Mit 15m hast du Recht, ist der Häsebusch Wald, war ich auch schon 

Aber fahr mal lieber in den Süden von dir aus.







Wirklich sehr fein ist das Waldgebiet bei Wallhöfen, bis zu gnadenlose 30m Höhe, ich war da ohne Sauerstoffgerät, einfach herrlich.





Stedener Wald bin ich noch abgefahren, Bremer Wald ist ja leider Bundeswehrgebiet...und östlich von Steden und Hellingst ist noch Wald den man abfahren könnte.

Ich könnte dann in den Zug springen bis nach Stubben und dann könnten wir losdüsen.

ABER Wochenende will ich in die Wingst, soll um die 15° C werden und trocken. Samstag oder Sonntag, wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (30. März 2005)

Wenn du Sonntag fährts, bin ich dabei!!! (wenn ich mitm Hardtail hinter dir her komme   )

Hab heut doch nicht Stubben getestet, sondern hab mich von Langenfelde über die zum Teil richtig geilen Feldwege nach Albsted durchgeschlagen... und über Dorfhagen zurück nach Bokel... geile Strecke... jedem zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## OxKing (2. April 2005)

Hmmm.... Also bis nach Hambergen so die Ecke
könnte ich auch noch so schaffen... Sind etwa 25km von mir aus....
Wie ich sehe hat da noch jemand die Top50 Niedersachsen.


----------



## snody (3. April 2005)

Klar hab ich die Top50  

Weiss ja nicht was ihr da in Bremen so fahrt, für mich ist es eine schöne Abwechselung. Probiers ruhig mal aus, kost ja nichts  
Hab keinen Tacho aber ich schätze das ich auch gut 25km fahre bis dahin.

War heute ein geniales Wetter, hab noch ein paar unspektakuläre Bilder in mein Fotoalbum gedrückt.

@maxi. Fahre heute/Sonntag wohl nicht in die Wingst aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben.


----------



## OxKing (3. April 2005)

Finde keine Fotos... 

War heute aber auch mal grob in die Richtung unterwegs.
Bin bis kurz vor Hambergen gefahren, und einmal durch das Oldenbutteler Holz.
(Am Bahnhof da hoch, und dann quer durch bis zur B75)

Waren heute knapp 60 Kilometer, und das reichte dann auch.


----------



## maxihb (3. April 2005)

war gestern schon mal die Wingst antesten... war total lustig, hatte leider zuwenig Zeit (bloß 1 1/2 Std.) um richtig Km zu reißen...

heute bzw. jetzt gleich ist noch mal die Strecke nach Albstedt dran...


----------



## gabelfox (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ihr,
habe mal eine Frage. Habt ihr eure Hausstrecken (z.B den Autobahntrail) eigentlich auch als Tracks zum Laden auf ein GPS vorliegen? Bin die Strecke ja einmal mit euch gefahren (*hechel*stöhn*) und würde das bei Gelegenheit gerne mit meiner Frau nochmal abfahren. Als Nicht-Bremer finde ich die kpl. Strecke so aber auf keinen Fall wieder. Als Track wäre das echt klasse.

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo gabelfox,
so weit ich weiss ist keiner der Bremer MTBler im Besitz eines GPS-Gerätes. Wir haben allerding den AB-Trail mal in Stadtplanausschnitte eingezeichnet und in unseren Thread MTBker aus HB gestellt; ist allerdings schon sehr lange her. Den südlichen Abschnitt bis Achim /Öllager findest du in der Gallerie von wanted man. Poste doch einfach wann du mal fahren willst, dann aber besser im oben genannten Thread.
 Ciao
dino


----------



## OxKing (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte mal ne GPS Gerät.... 
Aber Tracks hab ich nie aufgezeichnet.
Dafür habe ich aber in der Bremer Schweiz nen Cache versteckt. 

Ich hoffe mal das ich 2007 mal wieder ab und zu auf mein Bike komme.
Das hat sich ja fast das ganze jahr lang im Keller gelangweilt. 
Falls ich dann wirklich mal wieder öfter fahren werde
schaue ich natürlich auch hier mal wieder rein. 
Guten Rutsch euch allen.


----------



## gabelfox (19. Januar 2007)

Dascha schad, das es die Strecke nicht als GPS Track gibt 

Die Karte habe ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen. Allerdings habe ich die Auflösung ziemlich mau in Erinnerung. Werde nochmal danach suchen, vielleicht ist das ja doch eine andere Karte.

@OxKing
Rad ganzes Jahr im Keller   Aubacke, das ist hart.


----------



## OxKing (20. Januar 2007)

Sooo... hab den Autobahn-Trail mal auf dem PC als Route nachgemalt.
Ist deshalb manchmal nicht sonderlich genau, (Gerade im Gelände sind es nur grobe Richtungen)
aber damit sollte es so ganz grob gehen.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter. An sonnsten schau dir auf meiner Bikeseite die Tourenbeschreibungen an.

Falls der Link unten nicht geht nimm den:
http://oxking.ox.funpic.de/bike/


----------



## wanted man (23. Januar 2007)

gabelfox schrieb:


> Die Karte habe ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen. Allerdings habe ich die Auflösung ziemlich mau in Erinnerung. Werde nochmal danach suchen, vielleicht ist das ja doch eine andere Karte.



die auflösung war mal gut, wurde dann aber im zuge irgendeiner fotoalben -umstellung offenbar runtergeschraubt.
aber als alternative habe ich hier google earth ortsmarken hinterlegt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3207474&highlight=ortsmarken#post3207474


----------



## gabelfox (2. Mai 2007)

Zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich wollte mich noch für eure Mühe bedanken. Hat super geklappt mit der GPS Route   

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## postpunk (11. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin grade neu nach Bremen gezogen und würde gerne am WE mal die Gegend austesten.
Wie sieht's denn aus, hat jemand Lust und Laune am Wochenende ne Runde zu drehen und nem Neu-Bremer die Gegend zu zeigen?

Best wishes,
Andi


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

Wichtige Bekanntgabe:

Die Eisbein-Tour ist auf den 28.02.09 verlegt.
Anmeldungen sind ab sofort möglich. Hier anmelden


Frostige Grüße
OldenBiker


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

sry für Offtopic aber ich hab da so nen Problem. Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Meine Schwester möchte in Bremen studieren und muss momentan auf eine Zusage der Uni warten. Sie wurde aber schon in mehreren anderen genommen. Daher sind wir sehr zuversichtlich. Da wir momentan auf der Wohnungssuche sind, versuchen wir so oft wie möglich an die Zeitungen zukommen, da nicht alle Wohnungen im Internet stehen. Wir waren innerhalb von 2 Wochen schon über 10 mal in Bremen um die Zeitung zu besorgen und Wohnungen anzuschauen (vom Norden Westfalens). Allerdings ist dies morgen nicht möglich, da eine Familienfeier ansteht (das wird ein Spaß  ). Nun wollte ich fragen, ob mir jmd von euch den Teil mit den Anzeigen bezüglich Mietwohnungen aus Schwachhausen schicken könnte? ... Abfotografieren, scannen oder wie auch immer ... ich wäre für alles dankbar  Denn dieser Teil steht leider nicht im Internet.

Liebe liebe Grüße ... Danke Leute  

Jens


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

